# Extreme Auto Fest coming to Reno, Nevada



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Once again we will be bringin the Extreme Auto Fest to Reno, Nevada. At the Grand Sierra Resort. June 26th. Mark your calendars. Those who attended last...I would like to thank you for attending. This year we would like to see more lowriders at this show. So....let's make this bigger this year. This show is on it's way to becoming an annual event, but we need the suppport of the lowriding community. Everyone is asking for a big show for Nor Cal, well this is as close as we can get. Who's down to show? 
More info will be posted next week. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 4 2010, 09:35 AM~16794614
> *Once again we will be bringin the Extreme Auto Fest to Reno, Nevada.  At the Grand Sierra Resort. June 26th.  Mark your calendars.  Those who attended last...I would like to thank you for attending.  This year we would like to see more lowriders at this show.  So....let's make this bigger this year.  This show is on it's way to becoming an annual event, but we need the suppport of the lowriding community.  Everyone is asking for a big show for Nor Cal, well this is as close as we can get.  Who's down to show?
> More info will be posted next week.  Keep your eyes open.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good show last year will be there again this year. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Trophy Classes ( please keep in mind that the lowrider classes are being worked out.)


Best Overall (1st Place)



Domestic Classes (1st - 3rd Place)

Best of Show 
Best GM 
Best Car Club Quality 
Best Ford 
Best Overall Tuner 
Best Dodge 
Best Overall European 
Best Other Domestic 
Best Overall Luxury 
Best Mustang Street 
Best Overall Truck 
Best Mustang Wild 
Best Overall SUV 
Best Full Size Car Street 


Best Full Size Car Wild 
Specialty Awards (1st Place) 
Best Old School 
Best Interior 
Luxury Class Street 
Best Undercarriage 
Luxury Class Wild 
Best Body Work 


Best Paint 
Truck / SUV's (1st - 3rd Place) 
Best Display 
SUV Street 
Best ICE 
SUV Mild 
Best Motorcycle 
SUV Wild 


Full Size Truck Street 
Imports / European (1st-3rd Place) 
Full Size Truck Mild 
Best Acura 
Full Size Truck Wild 
Best Honda 
Mini Truck / Mini SUV Street 
Best Nissan 
Mini Truck / Mini SUV Mild 
Best Mitsubishi 
Mini Truck / Mini SUV Wild 
Best Mazda 


Best Toyota 


Best Scion 


Best Subaru 


Best Hyundai 


Best Infiniti 


Best Lexus 


Best VW 


Best BMW 


Best Mercedes Benz 


Best Audi 


Best VIP 


Best JDM 



* 8 car entry minimum to make a class. New classes may be formed if pre-registered amount meets 8 or more. If minimum not met, competitor is moved to closest category.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 4 2010, 09:59 AM~16794771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

nice ALMA LATINA WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16809606
> *nice ALMA LATINA WILL BE THERE
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16809606
> *nice ALMA LATINA WILL BE THERE
> *


Lookin forward to seeing you there.  We are also looking for vendors. If you are interested in becoming a vendor, please send a p.m. and I will be in contact with you.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

We would like to see Heavy Hitter, Perfect Score, Cherry ' 64 come out to NOrthern Nevada annd give the guys out there a treat and some serious eye candy. Are you guys up for it?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 9 2010, 07:27 PM~16843710
> *We would like to see Heavy Hitter, Perfect Score, Cherry ' 64 come out to NOrthern Nevada annd give the guys out there a treat and some serious eye candy.  Are you guys up for it?
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 9 2010, 07:27 PM~16843710
> *We would like to see Heavy Hitter, Perfect Score, Cherry ' 64 come out to NOrthern Nevada annd give the guys out there a treat and some serious eye candy.  Are you guys up for it?
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2010, 01:00 AM~16847272
> *:0  :wow:
> *


Whats goin on Rafa? Talk t oDoug and the rest and see if we can get them over here. Thank you.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 10 2010, 09:37 AM~16849145
> *Whats goin on Rafa?  Talk t oDoug and the rest and see if we can get them over here.  Thank you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2010, 09:38 AM~16849160
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Cool. Sent Yolanda with S.J. Trokita a p.m. also to see if we can get her out here.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 10 2010, 10:12 AM~16849506
> *Cool.  Sent Yolanda with S.J. Trokita a p.m. also to see if we can get her out here.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 10 2010, 02:18 PM~16851604
> *:0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


You gonna be there homie?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 02:48 PM~16881216
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2010, 04:26 PM~16881781
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



see u there Rafa


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 07:53 PM~16883078
> *see u there Rafa
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 02:48 PM~16881216
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 02:48 PM~16881216
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


BAckstage at the bikini contest again? LOL.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 15 2010, 11:11 AM~16895962
> *BAckstage at the bikini contest again?  LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 15 2010, 02:52 PM~16897650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOBILETRENZ (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Mar 16 2010, 08:33 AM~16905218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 15 2010, 11:11 AM~16895962
> *BAckstage at the bikini contest again?  LOL.
> *




I hope :cheesy: how u been homie?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 16 2010, 10:00 AM~16905896
> *I hope  :cheesy:  how u been homie?
> *


 I WANT TO BE THERE TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Mar 16 2010, 08:33 AM~16905218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat are the low rider catagorys bro


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 16 2010, 03:52 PM~16908840
> *wat are the low rider catagorys bro
> *


Those are being worked out. Will post a.s.a.p


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 16 2010, 01:42 PM~16907589
> *I WANT TO BE THERE TOO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We all gonna be there. Hopefully they have mote than they had last time. LOL And last time they had plenty. El Raider, we'll see you there too. You gonna be a vendor?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 16 2010, 07:33 PM~16911105
> *Those are being worked out.  Will post a.s.a.p
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  '' ROLLERZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16912864
> *:biggrin:   '' ROLLERZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16911085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 16 2010, 07:35 PM~16911124
> *We all gonna be there.  Hopefully they have mote than they had last time.  LOL  And last time they had plenty.  El Raider, we'll see you there too.  You gonna be a vendor?
> *




got a call by Emil will see :biggrin: vendor or no vendor I'm there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 17 2010, 12:20 PM~16917424
> *got a call by Emil will see  :biggrin:  vendor or no vendor I'm there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 17 2010, 12:20 PM~16917424
> *got a call by Emil will see  :biggrin:  vendor or no vendor I'm there
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 17 2010, 12:43 PM~16917656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 18 2010, 10:29 AM~16926996
> *but I'm there  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

some of last year's pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HAWAIIN PUNCH,SWIFT AND ALMA LATINA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 06:24 PM~16940508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 06:22 PM~16940492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :naughty:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 20 2010, 11:30 AM~16945491
> *:0  :0  :naughty:
> *


Hey...I remember those girls. LOL. Whats up everybody. Let's get a roll call going. Who will be attending?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 22 2010, 11:49 AM~16962193
> *EL RAIDER  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2010, 03:58 PM~16964548
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


alma latina


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 06:24 PM~16940508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 22 2010, 04:41 PM~16964916
> *alma latina
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

DO you guys remember theses ones? LOL. I got some that will be in my booth selling pix. Be sure to check them out. No Asians, straight Latinas.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 23 2010, 08:29 AM~16972164
> *DO you guys remember theses ones?  LOL.  I got some that will be in my booth selling pix.  Be sure to check them out.  No Asians, straight Latinas.
> 
> 
> ...





I know where I'm going 2 b kicking it :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 23 2010, 08:29 AM~16972164
> *DO you guys remember theses ones?  LOL.  I got some that will be in my booth selling pix.  Be sure to check them out.  No Asians, straight Latinas.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 09:56 AM~16972992
> *I know where I'm going 2 b kicking it  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 ME TOO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 23 2010, 04:18 PM~16976644
> *:0 ME TOO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We all gonna kick it. Who's bring the b b q pit?


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 23 2010, 04:40 PM~16976932
> *We all gonna kick it.  Who's bring the b b q pit?
> *



you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 23 2010, 08:29 AM~16972164
> *DO you guys remember theses ones?  LOL.  I got some that will be in my booth selling pix.  Be sure to check them out.  No Asians, straight Latinas.
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

One of the models that'll be in my booth. Make sure you come by and say Hi. and bring your money to get the autographed pix. LOL


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 24 2010, 11:06 AM~16985910
> *you  :biggrin:
> *


I'll bring the pit, you bring the Coronas.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 23 2010, 09:55 PM~16981544
> *TTT
> *


Are you guys gonna bring the three ladies you had at your show last year in Carson City? Lilliana and the other two?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

I CAN ASK THEM IF THEY WANT TO MODEL I DONT SEE Y NOT


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> One of the models that'll be in my booth. Make sure you come by and say Hi. and bring your money to get the autographed pix. LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr.+Mar 24 2010, 06:17 PM~16990392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya esta


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

WOW!!!!! I thought there would have been more intrest than this. Where's everyone at?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister mr.+Mar 4 2010, 08:59 AM~16794771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think'n cause it dont seem to be a lowrider show  add more lowrider classes..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2010, 05:40 PM~17047595
> *think'n cause it dont seem to be a lowrider show   add more lowrider classes..
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > One of the models that'll be in my booth. Make sure you come by and say Hi. and bring your money to get the autographed pix. LOL
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

IS THIS THE SAME SHOW?????   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17052166
> *IS THIS THE SAME SHOW?????      :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i got an email with this on it..

EXTREME AUTOFEST / FUNKMASTER FLEX / LOWIRDERFEST PRE-SALE TICKETS - MAY 23, 2010 - SAN DIEGO, CA 
@ Qualcomm Stadium | San Diego, CA 
Sunday, May 23, 2010 | 11:00 AM - 6:00 PM PST 
presented by Imagine Media Group

http://www.extremeautofest.com/registration


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17052166
> *IS THIS THE SAME SHOW?????      :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


The Extreme Auto Fest owns both shows. As for now, being that this will be it's second year in Reno, it will still be under the Extreme Auto Fest.. However, it will be the Extreme Auto Fest with a Lowrider Fest section. So, yes, the producers of the Extreme Auto Fest are also the owners and producers of the Lowrider Fest.

On another note, just got off the phone with the the producer fo the show and the classes for lowriders are still being worked out. ( RAFA, this is where you come in) LOL......Will have more info on those by next week, no later than April 16.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2010, 05:40 PM~17047595
> *think'n cause it dont seem to be a lowrider show   add more lowrider classes..
> *


Lowrider classes are still being worked out. Waiting to decide if they want the same classes that they use for the San Diego show or put a set of classes that we are all used to seeing.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Also, the show is verfied to be held on Saturday June 26th, Not on Sunday.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Also confirmed, my good friend " Peaches" will be comin up from the Los Angeles area to Reno for the show.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 31 2010, 05:17 PM~17058683
> *The Extreme Auto Fest owns both shows.  As for now, being that this will be it's second year in Reno, it will still be under the Extreme Auto Fest..  However, it will be the Extreme Auto Fest with a Lowrider Fest section.  So, yes, the producers of the Extreme Auto Fest are also the owners and producers of the Lowrider Fest.
> 
> On another note, just got off the phone with the the producer fo the show and the classes for lowriders are still being worked out.  ( RAFA, this is where you come in) LOL......Will have more info on those by next week, no later than April 16.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 31 2010, 05:37 PM~17058859
> *Also confirmed, my good friend  " Peaches" will be comin up from the Los Angeles area to Reno for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Lowrider magazine cover model and centerfold Elvida Santos will also be there.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister mr.+Apr 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17077506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HHHMMMMM....... :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 2 2010, 01:54 PM~17077789
> *HHHMMMMM....... :biggrin:
> *


So you gonna make it out homie?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 2 2010, 01:17 PM~17077506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17077520
> *Lowrider magazine cover model and centerfold Elvida Santos will also be there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17077520
> *Lowrider magazine cover model and centerfold Elvida Santos will also be there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17077520
> *Lowrider magazine cover model and centerfold Elvida Santos will also be there.
> 
> 
> ...











:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 31 2010, 05:37 PM~17058859
> *Also confirmed, my good friend  " Peaches" will be comin up from the Los Angeles area to Reno for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Tell Ed and Emil that MUSTANG SALLI sends her regards and that I'm real proud of them for keeping their car show tours alive and productive EVEN during the difficult current state of our economy !!!!!

PM me if you need any input on the lowrider classes criteria.........Ive helped them out in the past as both a car show competitor and fellow car show event coordinator before !!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister mr.+Apr 2 2010, 02:01 PM~17078371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17082649
> *IF YOU GET HER TO POSE ON MY CAR JUS LIKE THAT,AN GO ON A DATE WITH ME.. :biggrin:
> 
> I'LL DO MY BEST TO TRY'N CONVINCE ALL OF SACRAMENTO TO COME! :roflmao:
> ...




:0


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17082649
> *IF YOU GET HER TO POSE ON MY CAR JUS LIKE THAT,AN GO ON A DATE WITH ME.. :biggrin:
> 
> I'LL DO MY BEST TO TRY'N CONVINCE ALL OF SACRAMENTO TO COME! :roflmao:
> ...


LOL. CAn't make no promises. But I can say this....she's hella cool people. She'll take some pix by some of the cars, but not all day. LOL


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 3 2010, 04:19 PM~17086811
> *LOL.  CAn't make no promises.  But I can say this....she's hella cool people.  She'll take some pix by some of the cars, but not all day.  LOL
> *


That would be great to see all of sac come out. It's only like a three or four hour trip.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17082649
> *IF YOU GET HER TO POSE ON MY CAR JUS LIKE THAT,AN GO ON A DATE WITH ME.. :biggrin:
> 
> I'LL DO MY BEST TO TRY'N CONVINCE ALL OF SACRAMENTO TO COME! :roflmao:
> ...


 :0


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 3 2010, 06:11 PM~17087392
> *:0
> *


HAve you heard from Emil regarding the classes?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 5 2010, 10:11 AM~17100271
> *HAve you heard from Emil regarding the classes?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 5 2010, 10:47 AM~17100636
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


ok..i'll call him tonight or tomorrow and see what's going on. Everyone else, PLEASE be patient.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 5 2010, 03:44 PM~17103282
> *ok..i'll call him tonight or tomorrow and see what's going on.  Everyone else, PLEASE be patient.....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Ok....so some people got nothing better to do than to mess with the topic and pix... LOL So, once again, Here are the models that will be in my booth.
Jaime from Tuscon Arizona


















Ralina Lia from Cali









My good friend Peaches from Los Angeles









And my other good friend and L.R.M. model Vida Santos


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 7 2010, 08:43 AM~17121927
> *Ok....so some people got nothing better to do than to mess with the topic and pix... LOL  So, once again, Here are the models that will be in my booth.
> Jaime from Tuscon Arizona
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Hope to se4e you and a lot of other low lows showin. :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

I've talked to some "people" and the classes are being worked out.....info. coming very soon. Please be patient.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 10 2010, 03:41 PM~17153698
> *I've talked to some  "people" and the classes are being worked out.....info. coming very soon.  Please be patient.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 7 2010, 08:43 AM~17121927
> *Ok....so some people got nothing better to do than to mess with the topic and pix... LOL  So, once again, Here are the models that will be in my booth.
> Jaime from Tuscon Arizona
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

What's up Rafa? Did you get everything worked out?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 12 2010, 08:37 AM~17167298
> *What's up Rafa?  Did you get everything worked out?
> *


 Sent the info to Emmo yesterday, should know something real soon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 7 2010, 10:43 AM~17121927
> *Ok....so some people got nothing better to do than to mess with the topic and pix... LOL  So, once again, Here are the models that will be in my booth.
> Jaime from Tuscon Arizona
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 7 2010, 08:43 AM~17121927
> *Ok....so some people got nothing better to do than to mess with the topic and pix... LOL  So, once again, Here are the models that will be in my booth.
> Jaime from Tuscon Arizona
> 
> ...


 I WOULD LIKED TO MEET RALINA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2010, 10:42 AM~17168454
> *Sent the info to Emmo yesterday, should know something real soon.
> *


Okay. Sounds real good.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2010, 09:20 PM~17174782
> *I WOULD LIKED TO MEET RALINA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 She'll be in the booth. :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Classes and catergories should be posted by this coming Friday. The owner of the show received the list and they are reviewing as I type this. Spoke with one of the owners earlier today and he confirmed that I and the rest of us will know by this Friday. Stay tuned and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 13 2010, 03:52 PM~17181626
> *Classes and catergories should be posted by this coming Friday.  The owner of the show received the list and they are reviewing as I type this.  Spoke with one of the owners earlier today and he confirmed that I and the rest of us will know by this Friday.  Stay tuned and thank you for your patience.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 AM~17178599
> *She'll be in the booth. :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 13 2010, 03:52 PM~17181626
> *Classes and catergories should be posted by this coming Friday.  The owner of the show received the list and they are reviewing as I type this.  Spoke with one of the owners earlier today and he confirmed that I and the rest of us will know by this Friday.  Stay tuned and thank you for your patience.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Classes are being confirmed right now. Will be posted later on today.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 16 2010, 10:39 AM~17212397
> *Classes are being confirmed right now.  Will be posted later on today.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 16 2010, 11:57 AM~17213022
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Just got the classes. Look for them tomorrow. A couple of things I want to confirm before we post.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

News for Immediate Release:
Extreme Auto Fest Categories for Reno, Nevada Show.

This is to announce and confirm the categories for the Extreme Auto Fest Reno show only, scheduled for June 26th in Reno, Nevada at the Gran Sierra Resort. These are the preliminary classes and more classes / categories may be added. This will be depend on a couple of factors. Factors will include:

1). The response we get to this show ( number of pre-registered and day of show entries). 
2). The desire for additional categories expressed from the lowriding community as a whole.

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND that 5 pre-registered entries are required to make the class / category. If the minimum amount of registered vehicles are not met for the class that you are entering, you will be placed into the next appropriate category / class. We will make every effort to maintain consistency and fairness in this event. Discussions regarding the payouts are being held. As soon as there is an agreement on those, we will post them as well. This info. should be available no later than Wednesday April 21st. and will be posted at that time. If there are any questions, please ask and we will clarify. Look forward to bigger events in the future and rest assured that the quality of the events will not be compromised.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 17 2010, 10:08 AM~17220841
> *News for Immediate Release:
> Extreme Auto Fest Categories for Reno, Nevada Show.
> 
> ...


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 17 2010, 10:58 AM~17221164


Bicycle classes could be added if there is a strong interest.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 17 2010, 10:08 AM~17220841
> *News for Immediate Release:
> Extreme Auto Fest Categories for Reno, Nevada Show.
> 
> ...


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 17 2010, 10:08 AM~17220841
> *News for Immediate Release:
> Extreme Auto Fest Categories for Reno, Nevada Show.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 17 2010, 02:19 PM~17222066
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

2 months left to go. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 19 2010, 08:30 AM~17235708
> *2 months left to go.  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

I Hope we get a great turn out and a lot of support from the lowriding community. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 20 2010, 08:11 AM~17246338
> *I Hope we get a great turn out and a lot of support from the lowriding community. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x3


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 20 2010, 09:54 AM~17247277
> *x3
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Mar 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16911085
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Wow That Car On that flyer looks familar!!!! Is there gonna be a hop catagory?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> Wow That Car On that flyer looks familar!!!! Is there gonna be a hop catagory?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote Not this year. There were discussions about it....but more than likely there will be next year. However, if you and some others wanna come out for exhibition only, then we're cool with that. Sorry.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> > Wow That Car On that flyer looks familar!!!! Is there gonna be a hop catagory?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [/quote Not this year. There were discussions about it....but more than likely there will be next year. However, if you and some others wanna come out for exhibition only, then we're cool with that. Sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 20 2010, 09:53 PM~17254969
> *Damn That Sucks 2 years in a row No hop!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


We hope that you will still come to the show regardless of us not having a hop. There really hasn't been a big desire expressed from the lowriders in Reno and the surrounding area for a hop. That's why there were discussions about it. There are a lot of things to consider in having a hop....rules for different hoppers ( street single, street double, radical etc., etc.) then there would have to be a well put together team of judges that are qualified and knowledgeable about that sport in order for it to be done right. Like I said earlier...we will not and cannot compromise the quality of the event and it has to be fair to all competitors. AS the show continues to grow, we hope to see an increased interest in a hop being held at future events. Again.... we will do our best to bring it but others gotta want it as well. Perhaps you could talk to some people and see what can possibly be worked out for future events.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

what are the rooms going for this year? I know last year you guys hook it up


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 21 2010, 11:38 AM~17259343
> *what are the rooms going for this year? I know last year you guys hook it up
> *


not sure yet. I'll get an answer for you by tomorow. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17259076
> *We hope that you will still come to the show regardless of us not having a hop.  There really hasn't been a big desire expressed from the lowriders in Reno and the surrounding area for a hop. That's why there were discussions about it.  There are a lot of things to consider in having a hop....rules for different hoppers ( street single, street double, radical etc., etc.) then there would have to be a well put together team of judges that are qualified and knowledgeable about that sport in order for it to be done right.  Like I said earlier...we will not and cannot compromise the quality of the event and it has to be fair to all competitors. AS the show continues to grow, we hope to see an increased interest in a hop being held at future events. Again.... we will do our best to bring it but others gotta want it as well.  Perhaps you could talk to some people and see what can possibly be worked out for future events.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2010, 05:40 PM~17047595
> *think'n cause it dont seem to be a lowrider show   add more lowrider classes..
> *


Have you talked to any of the people and clubs over there in Sacra?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 22 2010, 03:50 PM~17274029
> *Have you talked to any of the people and clubs over there in Sacra?
> *


HAVE YOU TALKED TO THE HOMEGIRL YET!!







:biggrin: :biggrin: 

BEST BET IS HIT UP THE BLVD SHOW ON SAT.. BRING SOME FLYERS


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 22 2010, 05:52 PM~17274523
> *HAVE YOU TALKED TO THE HOMEGIRL YET!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 22 2010, 05:52 PM~17274523
> *HAVE YOU TALKED TO THE HOMEGIRL YET!!
> 
> 
> ...


She and the others will be taking pix by some peoples cars....but not too many. They will also be selling their pix and signing them as well. :biggrin: So bring the clubs out and let's all have a great time.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Just got the projected payouts. I will post them as soon as they are confirmed. Stay tuned.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 23 2010, 10:56 AM~17280724
> *She and the others will be taking pix by some peoples cars....but not too many.  They will also be selling their pix and signing them as well. :biggrin:  So bring the clubs out and let's all have a great time.
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Here's Elvida Santos..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 23 2010, 11:12 AM~17280856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2010, 11:14 AM~17280875
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Here is another one that is interested in coming up from New York....She will be moving to Arizona shortly and I am working out the details with her. INTRODUCING............Adriana Marie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 23 2010, 11:25 AM~17280978
> *Here is another one that is interested in coming up from New York....She will be moving to Arizona shortly and I am working out the details with her.  INTRODUCING............Adriana Marie.
> 
> 
> ...






quierooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :boink: :boink:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17281066
> *quierooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 23 2010, 11:25 AM~17280978
> *Here is another one that is interested in coming up from New York....She will be moving to Arizona shortly and I am working out the details with her.  INTRODUCING............Adriana Marie.
> 
> 
> ...


dam im there i just want one pic of here on my car dammmmmmmm she is hot :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 23 2010, 06:21 PM~17284271
> *dam im there i just want one pic of here on my car dammmmmmmm she is hot :biggrin:
> *



get in line :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17285394
> *get in line  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: me first :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

:biggrin: first come first serve. lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 23 2010, 11:25 AM~17280978
> *Here is another one that is interested in coming up from New York....She will be moving to Arizona shortly and I am working out the details with her.  INTRODUCING............Adriana Marie.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17281066
> *quierooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 25 2010, 09:54 AM~17295074
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

It's getting close.....can we start a roll call?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 27 2010, 11:00 AM~17318113
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


Looking forward to seeing you out here again. :biggrin: Anyone else??? lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 27 2010, 11:00 AM~17318113
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 27 2010, 05:21 PM~17321881
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Apr 29 2010, 08:46 AM~17339910
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WHATS THE TIKET FOR REG. THE DAY OF THE SHOW??????? :biggrin: 
GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE............... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2010, 12:36 PM~17352350
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17347713
> *WHATS THE TIKET FOR REG. THE DAY OF THE SHOW??????? :biggrin:
> GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE............... :biggrin:
> *


I will have an answer for you on that by 4 this afternoon....thank you for your support.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2010, 09:26 AM~17364946
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17373338
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17347713
> *WHATS THE TIKET FOR REG. THE DAY OF THE SHOW??????? :biggrin:
> GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE............... :biggrin:
> *


Norml pre- reg is $45, but day of is $55. This is an incentive for you to pre-reg.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 4 2010, 10:08 AM~17386671
> *Norml pre- reg is $45, but day of is $55.  This is an incentive for you to pre-reg.
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 4 2010, 10:08 AM~17386671
> *Norml pre- reg is $45, but day of is $55.  This is an incentive for you to pre-reg.
> *


how do u pre reg :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 6 2010, 07:08 PM~17413389
> *how do u pre reg  :biggrin:
> *


online at www.extremeautofest.com.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 7 2010, 03:49 PM~17422001
> *online at www.extremeautofest.com.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17422336
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 9 2010, 10:27 AM~17434261
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

''WEEKENDZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE'''


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@May 11 2010, 08:59 AM~17453097
> *''WEEKENDZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE'''
> *


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtgdZ8jhhdA


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@May 11 2010, 08:59 AM~17453097
> *''WEEKENDZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE'''
> *


You gonna bring Tiki Taboo?


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@May 14 2010, 10:28 AM~17489661
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtgdZ8jhhdA
> *


You coming out????????????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

EXTREME AUTOFEST / FUNKMASTER FLEX / LOWIRDERFEST PRE-SALE TICKETS - 
*MAY 23, 2010 - SAN DIEGO, CA 
@ Qualcomm Stadium | San Diego, CA 
Sunday, May 23, 2010 | 11:00 AM - 6:00 PM PST 
presented by Imagine Media Group*
http://www.extremeautofest.com/registration

whos going?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 17 2010, 02:50 PM~17517778
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 17 2010, 01:37 PM~17517011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 24 2010, 08:07 PM~17592610
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Tons of tricked out rides, including lowriders, sport compact / fast & the furious type cars, motorcycles, euros, and more! - 
Big breakdancing / hip hop talent showcase - 
Motorcycle Stunt Expo - Drifting Exhibition - 
Live performance by Jimmy Roses, and Frankie J
June 26th @ Grand Sierra Resort, 3pm to 10pm More info, www.extremeautofest.com


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 25 2010, 07:51 PM~17603891
> *Tons of tricked out rides, including lowriders, sport compact / fast & the furious type cars, motorcycles, euros, and more! -
> Big breakdancing / hip hop talent showcase -
> Motorcycle Stunt Expo -          Drifting Exhibition -
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 25 2010, 07:51 PM~17603891
> *Tons of tricked out rides, including lowriders, sport compact / fast & the furious type cars, motorcycles, euros, and more! -
> Big breakdancing / hip hop talent showcase -
> Motorcycle Stunt Expo -          Drifting Exhibition -
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

www.extremeautofest.com We need to get as many pre-regs in as soon as possible. We need to make sure we have enough space. Let's fill the place up homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 1 2010, 09:10 AM~17663221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 1 2010, 09:10 AM~17663221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 1 2010, 09:12 AM~17663237
> *www.extremeautofest.com  We need to get as many pre-regs in as soon as possible.  We need to make sure we have enough space.  Let's fill the place up homies. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

no more rooms available :angry: :angry: won't make it this year have a great show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Let's make this a big ass show


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 05:28 PM~17667796
> *no more rooms available  :angry:  :angry:  won't make it this year have a great show
> *


Raider, there is another place right down the street from the GSR. Send me a p.m. with your number.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 1 2010, 07:37 PM~17669101
> *Let's make this a big ass show
> *


Thanks Scooby Nok. We hope we can see you and the rest of the club there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 1 2010, 07:37 PM~17669101
> *Let's make this a big ass show
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 05:28 PM~17667796
> *no more rooms available  :angry:  :angry:  won't make it this year have a great show
> *


 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

All car clubs interested in attending , send me your contact number in a p.m. Got a deal for u regarding pre reg. Thank u!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 2 2010, 05:19 AM~17672672
> *Ttt
> *


yep ttt, 
NOR CAL NOK will be in the house, trying to get the final number, but we will be taking out some new rides to this show, see everyone there,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 2 2010, 03:57 PM~17677455
> *yep ttt,
> NOR CAL NOK will be in the house, trying to get the final number, but we will be taking out some new rides to this show, see everyone there,
> *


  See you there Bobby G :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 1 2010, 07:52 PM~17669281
> *Raider, there is another place right down the street from the GSR.  Send me a p.m. with your number.
> *



yeah but last year it was good to stay at the same hotel specially cus i was taking my kids and i could b drinking n don't have 2 worry bout driving


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 5 2010, 12:22 PM~17703110
> *yeah but last year it was good to stay at the same hotel specially cus i was taking my kids and i could b drinking n don't have 2 worry bout driving
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ohhh we ready for this one!!!!!!!!!! we hitting this show and then leaving and heading to Los Angeles for a show sunday, and we driving no trailers, thats how we do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 9 2010, 03:15 PM~17740154
> *ohhh we ready for this one!!!!!!!!!! we hitting this show and then leaving and heading to Los Angeles for a show sunday, and we driving no trailers, thats how we do it!!!!!!!!
> *



u must b driving the yukon huh?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 9 2010, 03:15 PM~17740154
> *ohhh we ready for this one!!!!!!!!!! we hitting this show and then leaving and heading to Los Angeles for a show sunday, and we driving no trailers, thats how we do it!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ttt...................... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we showing them haters what a road trip is all about 3 shows in one weeken


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17753888
> *we showing them haters what a road trip is all about 3 shows in one weeken
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 11 2010, 05:16 AM~17757551
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17753888
> *we showing them haters what a road trip is all about 3 shows in one weeken
> *




:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 9 2010, 05:07 PM~17741290
> *u must b driving the yukon huh?
> *


yeah going to drive it, we are almost done with the paint.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 11 2010, 07:22 PM~17763842
> *yeah going to drive it, we are almost done with the paint.
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 11 2010, 07:22 PM~17763842
> *yeah going to drive it, we are almost done with the paint.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

ALMA LATINA WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:  :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 13 2010, 08:57 PM~17777817
> *ALMA LATINA WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:    :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Evil Threat will be there!!!!!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jun 14 2010, 10:45 PM~17790089
> *Evil Threat will be there!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jun 14 2010, 10:45 PM~17790089
> *Evil Threat will be there!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: yes sir....


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 1 2010, 09:10 AM~17663221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :happysad: :ninja: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jun 15 2010, 08:58 AM~17792238
> *
> :happysad:  :ninja:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jun 15 2010, 01:40 PM~17794614
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


to the top


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

looking forward to this show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 15 2010, 07:48 PM~17797862
> *looking forward to this show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 16 2010, 07:37 PM~17809095
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 17 2010, 10:45 PM~17821362
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2010, 11:01 PM~17821463
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wats up bro its all most time the 26 is just around the coner


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@May 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17381892
> *Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.
> 
> "The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2010, 10:13 AM~17792763
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:  :angel:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Here is the location. Saturday, June 26th. Come out and join me, the Built from Scratch Babes, Amplified Entertainment, Impalas MAgazine and all the others.

Grand Sierra Resort and Casino 
grandsierraresort.com
2500 East 2nd Street
Reno, NV 89595
(800) 501-2651


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17821566
> *wats up bro its all most time  the 26 is just around the coner
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 21 2010, 07:52 PM~17849908
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

4 more days!!! hno: hno:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

It's getting Real close !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOBILETRENZ (Feb 21, 2010)

due to circumstances beyond control, Jimmy Roses will not be present.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOBILETRENZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:55 PM~17858005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Mobiletrenz.


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

Everyone get ready for one of the biggest car show events of the summer. It's the Verizon Extreme Autofest Car Show. Saturday, June 26th at the Grand Sierra Resort and Casino in Reno, Nevada

See some of the baddest import cars, domestics,lowriders, motorcycles and more.

Come out and meet the Built from Scratch Babes " Peaches" and Lexy Vee from Los Angeles California and Jaime Vanessa from Tuscon, Arizona. 

Hang out with the Built from Scratch Babes, Ken and the crew from Amplified Entertainment and Impalas Magazine at the Fan Fest Booth. We will turn our booths into a mini nightclub when the sun goes down. Amplified Entertainment willl drop the beat and the Built from Scratch Babes will rock the show. 

Check out the motorcycle stunt competition, the urban B-Boy battle, the M. M. A. Fighter showcase. And we can't forget the hot bikini contest. 

Plus live performances by: Frankie J., The League, Dr. Dre's son - Curtis Young, Weston Buck and many more.

Don't miss one of the hottest car show events of the year.Thousands of people. One day only. The Extreme Autofest Car Show. Saturday, June 26th. 3 p.m. - 10 p.m.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 22 2010, 01:32 PM~17856522
> *It's getting Real close !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*EVIL WILL BE THERE* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jun 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17862093
> *EVIL WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


YES WE WILL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 22 2010, 09:49 PM~17862185
> *YES WE WILL
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

3 more days!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2010, 09:43 AM~17865286
> *3 more days!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jun 23 2010, 07:21 PM~17870346
> *:thumbsup:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

cant wait ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17871216
> *cant wait ttt
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17871216
> *cant wait ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL B N THE HOUSE


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 23 2010, 10:16 PM~17872180
> *NEW STYLE WILL B N THE HOUSE
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 22 2010, 09:49 PM~17862185
> *YES WE WILL
> *



make sure 2 charge the camara and take lots of pics of the COCHINAS :cheesy:


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

T t t


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@Jun 24 2010, 09:30 AM~17875261
> *T t t
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 AM~17874602
> *make sure 2 charge the camara and take lots of pics of the COCHINAS  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 AM~17874602
> *make sure 2 charge the camara and take lots of pics of the COCHINAS  :cheesy:
> *


i know bro i have it chageing alredy not like last year lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 24 2010, 10:38 PM~17881623
> *i know bro  i have it chageing alredy not like last year lol
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TTMFTONE MORE DAY *_


----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)

i bet u cant wait huh chunky!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 25 2010, 10:03 AM~17885073
> *TTMFTONE MORE DAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rose_@Jun 25 2010, 10:13 AM~17885152
> *i bet u cant wait huh chunky!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 25 2010, 02:47 AM~17883249
> *Ttt
> *


   :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rose_@Jun 25 2010, 10:13 AM~17885152
> *i bet u cant wait huh chunky!!!
> *


U DONT KNOW I DONT THINK IM GOING TO SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

For a show like this it takes time, effort, money, and people to bring a show like this out to the public and I appreciate that. I thought the show could have been better. There were lots of mixed inner events going on such as the car drift, motorcycle show, concert, mma, skateboarding, etc. There were a good number of spectators there for a show that size. One thing I'd like to say is that, there should have been more rides, space, and models. The concert was great with all the performers, but Frankie J really took the hearts of everybody. Although I disliked the show of not having more rides than it should, i would still go again. Good show overall! I have pictures and videos from the show and I will post them up next week.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

post pics of the show :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

I will be working on them tonight, will post tomorrow. I gotta get outside for some more sun. Its sizzling!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jun 27 2010, 03:31 PM~17899880
> *I will be working on them tonight, will post tomorrow. I gotta get outside for some more sun. Its sizzling!
> *


I REALY LIKE THE SHOW WITH ALL THE (MIXED EVENTS) THERE WAS SOMETHING 4 EVERYONE  ILL B BACK NEXT YR WITH SOME OF THE GUYS N THE CLUB  

(PS) IT WAS HOT :yes:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

IT WAS GOOD MEETING U GUYS FROM (RENO) MAYBE WE CAN PARTY NEW YRS

IS THAT ALL THATS LEFT OF THE TEQUILA


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE U GO THE PIC MY WIFE TOOK 4 U


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

SHE WASNT PULLING THEM DOWN :0 SHE WAS PULLING THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HOMIE TOOK BEST MINNI TRUCK 
KOOL ASS DUDE WAS SITTING NEXT 2 US ,BULLSHITTING ALL DAY


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMMIE MAYB WILL SEE U (HOT AUGEST NIGHTS } AN THANK 4 THE SHOT OF TEQUILA (I MEAN THE HOLE BOTTLE ) IT WAS :rimshot:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

ALL THE BEST OF ShOW WINNERS :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WHATS UP MR.CHOP TOP  
NICE PICS  
U GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17903134
> *WHATS UP MR.CHOP TOP
> NICE PICS
> U GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE
> *


thanks bro u have a sick ass car and it was nice meeting u and talking to u


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 27 2010, 09:16 PM~17902692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17903182
> *
> *


lol :roflmao: next time i see u i will show u a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2010, 04:10 PM~17900061
> *I REALY LIKE THE SHOW WITH ALL THE (MIXED EVENTS) THERE WAS SOMETHING 4 EVERYONE   ILL B BACK NEXT YR WITH SOME OF THE GUYS N THE CLUB
> 
> (PS) IT WAS HOT  :yes:
> *


 HOT!! And you were sitting in the shade most of the day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2010, 04:18 PM~17900089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are the pics I took.

Autos: (click on photos for resizing and gallery)


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

more...


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

looking for more hot rides?

here ya go:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

more...


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

and finally a little more.




Great show cars that day.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2010, 04:18 PM~17900089
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 28 2010, 05:13 PM~17909874
> *
> 
> 
> ...




quierooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 28 2010, 06:14 PM~17911082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jun 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17906316
> *Here are the pics I took.
> 
> Autos: (click on photos for resizing and gallery)
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

cool pics :thumbsup: looks like a good show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 28 2010, 08:34 PM~17912088
> *cool pics :thumbsup: looks like a good show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

